# GMO's log: Follistatin - Is this s**t for real?



## GMO (Jul 31, 2011)

Due to the lack of feedback on this board regarding Follistatin, I have decided to run a log to give a first hand account of its effectiveness or lack there of.  I will be using Follistatin from Extreme Peptide to conduct my research and will begin upon its arrival.

Stay tuned...


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 31, 2011)

I will be following. Ive been wanting to see some logs on it. I wish i had the money cuz i would have picked some up from EP during the sale. Good luck man!!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 31, 2011)

will be following for sure, very interested to see the results!! How are you planning on running the folli as far as dose, duration, etc?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck... Expectations?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 31, 2011)

subbed


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm interested. Can we have current stats and goals for the test subject? A rat I suppose?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMO (Aug 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Good luck... Expectations?


 


ScottyMac710 said:


> will be following for sure, very interested to see the results!! How are you planning on running the folli as far as dose, duration, etc?


 


Cgrant said:


> I'm interested. Can we have current stats and goals for the test subject? A rat I suppose?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

Yes as soon as the folli arrives, I will log all of that information. I will not be researching on a rat...I am of sound mind to make my own medical decisions, including what I choose to put into my body.


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes as soon as the folli arrives, I will log all of that information. I will not be researching on a rat...I am of sound mind to make my own medical decisions, including what I choose to put into my body.





You're missing what I'm saying. 


Regardless, have you developed a dosing protocol yet?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## GMO (Aug 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> You're missing what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> Regardless, have you developed a dosing protocol yet?
> ...


 

Sorry if I misunderstood you bro...please feel free to clarify.

I am planning on running it 100mcg ED.  50-100mcg ED seems to be the recommended dosage.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a myostatin inhibitor correct? Wouldn't it be best used around the 7-8th week of your cycle? And what's up with it being delievered via a virus?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking forward to this GMO!


----------



## GMO (Aug 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> This is a myostatin inhibitor correct? Wouldn't it be best used around the 7-8th week of your cycle? And what's up with it being delievered via a virus?


 
Yes, it would be best utilized in this way, and I may do so in the future.  either way, it should also work as a stand-alone product.  I will be running GHRP and CJC with it though, to offset the damage that it can do to tendons and ligaments.

The cold-virus version is the one that you only have to inject once and it actually modifies your DNA for life.  No way in hell am I going to do that shit.  This is the same protein (Follistatin 344), but without that element.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, it would be best utilized in this way, and I may do so in the future.  either way, it should also work as a stand-alone product.  I will be running GHRP and CJC with it though, to offset the damage that it can do to tendons and ligaments.
> 
> The cold-virus version is the one that you only have to inject once and it actually modifies your DNA for life.  No way in hell am I going to do that shit.  This is the same protein (Follistatin 344), but without that element.



The virus one you speak of that actually changes your DNA strain is, ACE-031 Correct? 

I am actually very interested in using both simultaneously.

Around 3mg of ACE spread into 2mg one week and 1 mg the second, alongside Follistatin 344, while on a heavy bulk cycle


----------



## GMO (Aug 1, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> The virus one you speak of that actually changes your DNA strain is, ACE-031 Correct?
> 
> I am actually very interested in using both simultaneously.
> 
> Around 3mg of ACE spread into 2mg one week and 1 mg the second, alongside Follistatin 344, while on a heavy bulk cycle


 
That sounds fun.  I hope you log it, or keep me in the loop at least.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> That sounds fun.  I hope you log it, or keep me in the loop at least.



Will do! hopefully its sooner than later! lol Will be watching yours very close brother!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally, I have been curious. Your igf log convinced me to try, hopefully the same outcome.


----------



## Ruturaj (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck brother
I have 1mg folli too
but I will run at end of my cycle


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got an email from EP about their august sale. I think i might just pick up some follistatin. I am curious to see if it really makes noticeable changes in just a 10 day run of it.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 3, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Just got an email from EP about their august sale. I think i might just pick up some follistatin. I am curious to see if it really makes noticeable changes in just a 10 day run of it.



10 days what kind of changes you talking about? Cuz that's pretty quick...

EDIT: : I just read a gain of 20lbs in 10 days that's insane

Suscribed


----------



## GMO (Aug 4, 2011)

*It's GO TIME!*

I received my Follistatin in record time as always from Extreme Peptide...order to door in two days.

After scouring the sewers of New York City, I finally found a 207lb, 8% BF, bodybuilding rat on his 4th week of PCT.

He is also currently running IGF-1 DES, CJC 1295 and GHRP-6.

His weight on the last day of cycle was 208lbs. He lost 2lbs the first three weeks, but gained a pound over the course of the last three days while running the GHRP-6 and CJC. No doubt due to the appetite stimulation brought on by GHRP-6.

He is on a PCT training regimen of three days a week with a lot of heavy compound movements. Strength has decreased from cycle about 10lbs for most lifts thus far. Although, leg training yesterday went exceptionally well, and lifts and endurance were on par with cycle totals.

Caloric intake is slightly above maintenance and macros are 45/40/15.

Subject reports feeling great on PCT and having an overall feeling of well-being, probably due to the HGH release that is being facilitated by the peptide combo.

Subject pinned 100mcg of Folli IM in the right quad about an hour ago.

Let's see what this stuff is all about...


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 4, 2011)

Let the fun begin!!!!


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet!!! Will be looking forward to your results, not interested in gear,, so its nice to see a log while off them


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you using slin pins in your experiments? 

Also I heard something about the peptide combo of GHRP & CJC messing with prolactin levels. Have u experienced this?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> *Are you using slin pins in your experiments?*
> 
> Also I heard something about the peptide combo of GHRP & CJC messing with prolactin levels. Have u experienced this?


 

Use them anytime you can get away with it, with most peptides they need to be reconstituted with BAC or AA, very easily pushed through a slin pin.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 4, 2011)

CT said:


> Use them anytime you can get away with it, with most peptides they need to be reconstituted with BAC or AA, very easily pushed through a slin pin.


 

Just wondering cause he said he did quads with a slin pin. That's what i do all my pep's in but everything I run only requires sub-q injects.  

Can u hit the muscle enough with a 1/2" slin pin?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just wondering cause he said he did quads with a slin pin. That's what i do all my pep's in but everything I run only requires sub-q injects.
> 
> Can u hit the muscle enough with a 1/2" slin pin?


 

IM just hits faster, sub-q is easier.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Are you using slin pins in your experiments?
> 
> Also I heard something about the peptide combo of GHRP & CJC messing with prolactin levels. Have u experienced this?



yes the GHRP can cause prolactin and cortisol levels to rise. Thats why i use Ipamorelin instead.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just wondering cause he said he did quads with a slin pin. That's what i do all my pep's in but everything I run only requires sub-q injects.
> 
> Can u hit the muscle enough with a 1/2" slin pin?



I use a slin pin for site specific injects like Bi;s Tri's Chest, traps, muscles that I know half inch will be enough.

Also to your other question I believe GHRP-2 will increase prolactin, But GHRP-6 has minimal effects on Prolactin, hence why now it is more preferred.

Also I cant confirm this, but Datbtrue had mentioned that CJC with and without dac both cause a GH bleed, until I can confirm that I have still stayed away from CJC.


Cant wait to see what Follistan will do for GMO, I cant think of a better person to run this log for all of us!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 4, 2011)

CT said:


> IM just hits faster, sub-q is easier.


 

I was under the impression that some peptides HAVE to be shot IM. Such as IGF.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I was under the impression that some peptides HAVE to be shot IM. Such as IGF.


 

Could be.  I still think site injections with IGF-1LR3 are BS.  There is not one study showing that it is more advantageous to do it that way.  Once it hits the blood, it goes thought the body it doesn't stay in one specific spot and make that spot grow.  IMO.

Insulin could go either way same as GH, HCG and HMG.

I'm not up to speed with all peptides so you might be right.  

GH is different if you're bulking or cutting, just in case that was your next question.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Do u have to inject folli im?


----------



## GMO (Aug 4, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> yes the GHRP can cause prolactin and cortisol levels to rise. Thats why i use Ipamorelin instead.




GHRP-6 only effects prolactin and cortisol levels at high doses.  I am dosing 160mcg x3/day.  The effects on prolactin and cortisol at that dosage are negligible.


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

*Day 2*

Subject pinned another 100mcg IM this AM in his right delt. Training Shoulders/Traps/Bi's/Tri's this afternoon.

Wanted to add that the injections are painless and there is no irritation at the injection site.



Boxerjl2 said:


> Do u have to inject folli im?


 
Everything I have read suggests that folli is only utilized once it hits the bloodstream.  From there it goes systemic, so I would imagine subq injections would be just as effective.  I haven't seen anything regarding site specific effects, but will make note of this throughout my research.


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

Workout today was great.  I was pushing weight close to cycle totals, and my endurance was better than it has been in a couple weeks.  I had enough in me to lift like I was on cycle, but I thought better of it and called it quits on time. I also had great pumps. I am curious to see how next weeks workouts go.  I am going to eat eat and eat this weekend to aid recovery.  I will weigh in on Monday morning and post the result.


----------



## besharp (Aug 5, 2011)

Sub'd!  Really curious what this is all about. . . . .


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

I never mentioned the length of my research in this thread.  It will be 10 days for a total of 1mg of folli.

Thanks OldSchoolLifter


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 5, 2011)

GMO said:


> I never mentioned the length of my research in this thread.  It will be 10 days for a total of 1mg of folli.
> 
> Thanks OldSchoolLifter




^^^ SWEET! Subscribed and ready for the ride, Go GMO!


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Is that all its spose to take is 10 days?


----------



## GMO (Aug 6, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> Is that all its spose to take is 10 days?



From what I have read, yes.  There is very little info out there regarding this compound and its effective use.  Hopefully, this log will shed some light on this mysterious peptide.


----------



## GMO (Aug 6, 2011)

*Day 3*

Subject was injected with 100mcg IM in left quad this AM.

Subject reports headaches upon bending down when the blood rushes to his head.  They are very painful, but immediately cease upon straightening up.  Too early to tell if it is related to the folli, but they presented the same day as initial administration.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you checked your blood pressure? sounds like it may be elevated based on the headaches you're mentioning - looking forward to seeing your progress bro good luck with your folli run


----------



## bubba289 (Aug 6, 2011)

i made an account just to follow this log.  i'm VERY interested in follistatin and ACE-031 but have my doubts about their legitimacy at the present time.

nevertheless, i'm in for the results whatever they may be!

the headaches like u describe them would worry me  a little tbh :-/


----------



## Hench (Aug 6, 2011)

My housemate researched with EP's Folli two weeks ago, very impressive results with only minor sides (slightly swollen/painful wrists, caused by rapid growth no doubt). 

I've got some for myself, I will be testing shortly and will also run a log. 

GMO, my friend reported quite a lot of PIP, specifically with pec injections. Have all of your's been painless?


----------



## GMO (Aug 6, 2011)

Hench said:


> My housemate researched with EP's Folli two weeks ago, very impressive results with only minor sides (slightly swollen/painful wrists, caused by rapid growth no doubt).
> 
> I've got some for myself, I will be testing shortly and will also run a log.
> 
> GMO, my friend reported quite a lot of PIP, specifically with pec injections. Have all of your's been painless?



Yes, all of my injects have been smooth and pain-free.

I'm glad that you will also be running a log.  The only logs I could find were on PM, and they were pretty convincing.  It will be good to have some solid people logging this compound here on IM.



ScottyMac710 said:


> Have you checked your blood pressure? sounds  like it may be elevated based on the headaches you're mentioning -  looking forward to seeing your progress bro good luck with your folli  run




No...good point.  I'll check it today or tomorrow and post the results.


Also, I'm not sure if it is the folli, the GHRP-6 or a combination of both, I am hungry as hell 24/7.  I just ate a HUGE meal an hour ago, and I am starving again already.  *MUST EAT*...GMO OUT!


----------



## GMO (Aug 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> Caloric intake is slightly above maintenance and macros are 45/40/15.



Well, this has gone out the window.  I figure hell, I'm on PCT and trying to keep gains.  I am hungry, so I am going to eat.  I will monitor my physique and if need be scale it back a bit, but for now I say f**k it, lets see what this folli can really do...


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Heck ya ... do peptides raise blood pressure

Cuz I checked mine today and it was pre hyp which was kinda worrying since im in shape and like 8% bf, and should be norm, so just curious, don't mean to hijack but it was brought up

Edit ==researching cjc1295 wo dac and ghrp6


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 6, 2011)

interested to see how this plays out.  thanks GMO


----------



## dansley (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesting...this subject sounds quite similar to someone I know. Intriguing log to say the least


----------



## Ravager (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent Log here, GMO. Thanks for the logging, and I'll be watching this as well!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2011)

dansley said:


> Interesting...this subject sounds quite similar to someone I know. Intriguing log to say the least



You probably work in the same lab


----------



## Ruturaj (Aug 7, 2011)

I am going to start soon


----------



## TwisT (Aug 7, 2011)

Bump for research!


----------



## GMO (Aug 7, 2011)

*Day 4*

Checked my BP today due to the headaches I've been getting. It was 115/79, so it is certainly not high blood pressure.  They have been much better today, so maybe there was just an adjustment period.

I have been eating like a horse because I am hungry 24/7.  What I want everyone to note is that because I am just finishing PCT, my Test levels are low and just beginning to rebound.  If I make *any* gains in strength or weight, even though not dramatic, I will be very happy.  This is the time when I start to lose some weight as my body readjusts to normal.

Pinned 100mcg IM in left delt...

I will post again after the gym on Monday regarding my strength, endurance and current weight. Now I am going to eat again


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 7, 2011)

subbed


----------



## yerg (Aug 7, 2011)

subbed as well


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

If this works as well as I have read on the net this stuff is insane. But it changes the cells. Is this safe? Are the gains keepable?


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

*Day 5*

Today, I feel jacked.

My muscles are hard and full and feel similar to when I am on cycle. I have been eating like a madman, but have gained no noticable fat. I go to sleep full and bloated from all the food and wake up lean and hard. Again, very similar to when I am on AAS, and this is happening in an environment of low testosterone. The headaches are completely gone, and I haven't experienced any other negative sides thus far. My libido is also great, which is unusual for me at this stage of recovery.

I will post my weight and strength results from my back/chest training this afternoon.

Pinned another 100mcg IM in right quad.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how the workout is going!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Today, I feel jacked.
> 
> My muscles are hard and full and feel similar to when I am on cycle. I have been eating like a madman, but have gained no noticable fat. I go to sleep full and bloated from all the food and wake up lean and hard. Again, very similar to when I am on AAS, and this is happening in an environment of low testosterone. The headaches are completely gone, and I haven't experienced any other negative sides thus far. My libido is also great, which is unusual for me at this stage of recovery.
> 
> ...



Waiting for this!! Cant wait to get my 344


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

*Impressed*

First off, I did gain a pound...on PCT nonetheless.  But more importantly were my lifts today.  I started with back and all of my lifts were as heavy as when I was on my bulking cycle of Test and d-bol last December.  I also weighed about ten pounds more than I do now at that time.  I actually pulled more weight for more reps on my weighted chins and bentover rows than I did on this last cutting cycle.  I felt strong and had terrific pumps despite my low test at the moment.  Chest was also good, but I did run out of steam towards the end, probably due to the heavy deads I did as my last back movement.  I'm switching up my routine a bit for next week and looking forward to the results, as this stuff is supposed to keep working even after you are done with the injects.

Tomorrow is a day of rest, then back in the gym for legs on Wednesday!

I can't even imagine what this stuff would be like around week 8 of a cycle of AAS. Hmmm...I just might have to find that out for myself.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 8, 2011)

thats awesome bro. if i can get some extra cash i might just add this to my AAS cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> I can't even imagine what this stuff would be like around week 8 of a cycle of AAS. Hmmm...I just might have to find that out for myself.


 
Sounds like it will go great with some test and NPP


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds great and all,  but what about the damage its doing to your tendons?


----------



## GMO (Aug 9, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> Sounds great and all, but what about the damage its doing to your tendons?


 

I haven't experienced any tendon problems and am also running GHRP-6 and CJC-1295, which aids in tendon repair and recovery.


----------



## bubba289 (Aug 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> I haven't experienced any tendon problems and am also running GHRP-6 and CJC-1295, which aids in tendon repair and recovery.



u seen these?

Tendons of myostatin-deficient mice are small, brittle, and hypocellular

Myostatin in tendon maintenance and repair. [Growth Factors. 2009] - PubMed result

Myostatin blockers destroy tendons


----------



## GMO (Aug 9, 2011)

bubba289 said:


> u seen these?
> 
> Tendons of myostatin-deficient mice are small, brittle, and hypocellular
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I am aware of those studies, which is why I am taking follistatin and not the cold-virus version.  The version they used for those studies caused a PERMANENT alteration of the rat's genes.  Follistatin only blocks myostatin temporarily.  Apples to oranges my friend...


----------



## Ruturaj (Aug 9, 2011)

I am doing test deca cycle
deca help tendons ,right ?
so I will use it in middle of cycle
may be on week 10 of my 14 week deca 16 week test cycle


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was thinking the others will aid in that department just hope that it is enough to protect.
Your log has really raised my eyebrow to this rc and im super interested, are u injecting on rest days as well? Have u ever taken triptorelin for pct?  If so what did u think?


----------



## GMO (Aug 10, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> I was thinking the others will aid in that department just hope that it is enough to protect.
> Your log has really raised my eyebrow to this rc and im super interested, are u injecting on rest days as well? Have u ever taken triptorelin for pct? If so what did u think?


 

Yes, I am injecting 100mcg for 10 days straight. On rest days, you body is recovering and rebuilding. This is when you most need nutrients and other "aids". 

I have never taken trip, but I am very intrigued by it.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, I am aware of those studies, which is why I am taking follistatin and not the cold-virus version.  The version they used for those studies caused a PERMANENT alteration of the rat's genes.  Follistatin only blocks myostatin temporarily.  Apples to oranges my friend...


Got any links to the cold/virus version.


----------



## GMO (Aug 10, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Got any links to the cold/virus version.


 
Sorry, I don't.  I hardly think any research company is going to be ballsy enough to sell an adenovirus with a myostatin inhibitor that permanenly alters your DNA.  Besides the cost, you would have to be an idiot to do something like that to yourself.


----------



## bubba289 (Aug 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, I am aware of those studies, which is why I am taking follistatin and not the cold-virus version.  The version they used for those studies caused a PERMANENT alteration of the rat's genes.  Follistatin only blocks myostatin temporarily.  Apples to oranges my friend...



gotcha.  since we'd only lower myostatin for a short time, and not completely knock it out, the tendon damage would in minimal if any, and should fully repair itself after ending the cycle.  makes sense.


btw for the poster above, i'm on a triptorelin resart right now after 6yrs of total cycling with 4yrs of that being blast/cruise style never coming off.  its going well so far but i'm only a few days in.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 10, 2011)

bubba289 said:


> gotcha.  since we'd only lower myostatin for a short time, and not completely knock it out, the tendon damage would in minimal if any, and should fully repair itself after ending the cycle.  makes sense.
> 
> 
> btw for the poster above, i'm on a triptorelin resart right now after 6yrs of total cycling with 4yrs of that being blast/cruise style never coming off.  its going well so far but i'm only a few days in.




I read triptorelin is just spose to be 1- 100mcg inject  ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Sorry, I don't. I hardly think any research company is going to be ballsy enough to sell an adenovirus with a myostatin inhibitor that permanenly alters your DNA. Besides the cost, you would have to be an idiot to do something like that to yourself.


 

The shit that some people do still surprises me every day.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> The shit that some people do still surprises me every day.


some people will do anything to have the edge and get massive.  Even if it means permanently fucking themselves up. Its sad but its reality


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

*Strength is up!*

Trained legs yesterday afternoon and had a great workout. Leg press strength was on par with cycle. Next I went to squats and for the hell of it, I put 20 more lbs on than I normally do after heavy leg presses. I repped that shit out no problem, deep and full ROM...and even did an extra set. My endurance was crazy, so I just kept going...Hack squats, straight-leg deads, Leg extensions and even threw in some dumbell lunges at the end before annihilating my calves. I could have kept on trucking, but since my body is trying to recover from my cycle and PCT, I called it a day. 

My endurance seems even better than when I was on cycle. I almost always get nauseous when training legs, but yesterday I felt like an unstoppable, jacked freak ready to destroy everything in my path. And this at almost 5 weeks post cycle...WTF?

My muscles are always full and hard, and I look the same now as I did on cycle. I haven't lost any weight, in fact I think I may still be gaining a little. In addition, my libido is still very strong. This is exciting stuff, and I can't imagine what it would do in an androgen rich environment.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Trained legs yesterday afternoon and had a great workout. Leg press strength was on par with cycle. Next I went to squats and for the hell of it, I put 20 more lbs on than I normally do after heavy leg presses. I repped that shit out no problem, deep and full ROM...and even did an extra set.* My endurance was crazy, so I just kept going...Hack squats, straight-leg deads, Leg extensions and even threw in some dumbell lunges at the end before annihilating my calves. I could have kept on trucking, but since my body is trying to recover from my cycle and PCT, I called it a day. *
> 
> My endurance seems even better than when I was on cycle. I almost always get nauseous when training legs, but yesterday I felt like an unstoppable, jacked freak ready to destroy everything in my path. And this at almost 5 weeks post cycle...WTF?
> 
> My muscles are always full and hard, and I look the same now as I did on cycle. I haven't lost any weight, in fact I think I may still be gaining a little. In addition, my libido is still very strong. This is exciting stuff, and I can't imagine what it would do in an androgen rich environment.



You sick sob 

Seems like F344 is an amazing PCT regiment. Really likin this log.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow bro, Im very interested in trying this as well....  sounds great... Id like to try during aas cycle....  Someone send me some so i can do a log!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

In my post above I was just curious about it.
Do you need to PCT with the regular version? How does stregnth gains last? How much bulk and stregnth?


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 12, 2011)

Crazy Excited to see what happends with folli. Definitely be following!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## jayice (Aug 12, 2011)

CT said:


> Could be.  I still think site injections with IGF-1LR3 are BS.  There is not one study showing that it is more advantageous to do it that way.  Once it hits the blood, it goes thought the body it doesn't stay in one specific spot and make that spot grow.  IMO.
> 
> Insulin could go either way same as GH, HCG and HMG.
> 
> ...



bit off there bro. the igf latches on to any receptor that it sees first. and as the intestine is full of igf receptors it latches onto that and grows them then when all has been latched on to the rest of the igf will latch onto the receptors in the muscles so when used subq your intestine grows first before anything else. so it does make one spot grow. epsecially igf DES which does not have a very long half life to stick around the body.


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

jayice said:


> bit off there bro. the igf latches on to any receptor that it sees first. and as the intestine is full of igf receptors it latches onto that and grows them then when all has been latched on to the rest of the igf will latch onto the receptors in the muscles so when used subq your intestine grows first before anything else. so it does make one spot grow. epsecially igf DES which does not have a very long half life to stick around the body.


 

There have no studies to show that localized growth is the result of IGF-1 LR3 administration.  IGF-1 binds to the receptor after entering the bloodstream.  DES may be an exception to that, but I don't know.  There are no studies out there on it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Newbie coming on here and calling out the big dogs.... Ballsy move.


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

Had another kickass work out and gained another lb. Lovin it


----------



## bubba289 (Aug 12, 2011)

what day are u on now? like 7 or 8?

any idea if follistatin will continue to have effects even after you've stopped taking it?  i read an experience with ace-031 where the guy said he felt like he was still gaining muscle and losing fat like 2 months after his shot.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

bubba289 said:


> what day are u on now? like 7 or 8?
> 
> any idea if follistatin will continue to have effects even after you've stopped taking it?  i read an experience with ace-031 where the guy said he felt like he was still gaining muscle and losing fat like 2 months after his shot.



According to some other logs, he will be still experiencing effects from Folli  weeks after his last injection.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 13, 2011)

Hows it going GMO, Whats the total weight gain so far? How you feeling?


----------



## M4A3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## GMO (Aug 14, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Hows it going GMO, Whats the total weight gain so far? How you feeling?



I've been feeling great...I am up a total of 2lbs, so I weight one more pound than I did when I started PCT.  I took my last shot today.

Muscles are still full and I def look better than I did when I started.  I am also stronger in most lifts.

I will give a complete summary on my experience later this week, as I want to see if gains continue after I stop the injects.  According to other logs, they will.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 14, 2011)

That was short and sweet. Did you only get 1 vial?


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That was short and sweet. Did you only get 1 vial?


I think its like $120 per mg


----------



## M4A3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I think its like $120 per mg



DAMN! Fuck Gold! LOL

That's roughly $3,360,000 an ounce. LMAO!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah it's $120 per mg... that better be some badass shit.


----------



## cg89 (Aug 14, 2011)

people say you see best results when taken weeks 7-8 of a cycle so i might just do that


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 14, 2011)

well when on cycle, the increase in Myostatin come between week 7-10 that is the main reason gains stall after that, hence the use of a back end oral, or an increase of dose.

Thats when adding a myostatin blocker like Follistatin  come in to play, block them, and the muscle growth continues!


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 14, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> well when on cycle, the increase in Myostatin come between week 7-10 that is the main reason gains stall after that, hence the use of a back end oral, or an increase of dose.
> 
> Thats when adding a myostatin blocker like Follistatin  come in to play, block them, and the muscle growth continues!



I like the sounds of that...i think Im gonna get me some for my cycle.


----------



## meow (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent read! I'm very interested in this. I wonder how well it will work along with igf 1lr3...


----------



## GMO (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, so I guess my favorite effect of this peptide, besides gaining weight during and after PCT, is the pump that it gives me all day long. It is very similar to the pump I get when on-cycle. I trained Chest/bi's today and I still have the pump with me from 6:00am this morning.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> Ok, so I guess my favorite effect of this peptide, besides gaining weight during and after PCT, is the pump that it gives me all day long. It is very similar to the pump I get when on-cycle. I trained Chest/bi's today and I still have the pump with me from 6:00am this morning.




SWEET!! lol I just landed a new design contract, so every month I am dedicating X amount of that check to pay for 1mg folli, and Mod-Grf and Ghrp-2 and Will run the Mod and ghrp daily all day every day, and 1mg folli per month.

Looking forward to it, You finally gave me the push I needed to grab me some Folli!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 15, 2011)

So it's worth the price, even just running on it's own?  I'm getting ready to head in to my PCT in 3 more weeks and am either gonna run HGH or peptides.  What do you think?


----------



## GMO (Aug 15, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> So it's worth the price, even just running on it's own? I'm getting ready to head in to my PCT in 3 more weeks and am either gonna run HGH or peptides. What do you think?


 
Honestly, I would run it now since your myostatin levels are sky high. You'll get some more growth out of your cycle before it concludes if you do. This stuff would be powerful in an environment that is rich in anabolics.

Then transition into PCT with either HGH or a GHRP and CJC combo, and maybe run another folli cycle at the end of your PCT.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2011)

How do you carry your mid-day dose around with you? I was thinking like a lunchbox with one of those icepacks in it. 

I just found the bitchin old "Dinosaurs" lunchbox I had when I was in elementary school. Think I know what I will use it for now. Oh, and it has a thermos in it too....can u say Protein Shake? 

It looks almost like this one here:











Yeah if I don't pull pussy walking around with that, then it's impossible.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How do you carry your mid-day dose around with you? I was thinking like a lunchbox with one of those icepacks in it.
> 
> I just found the bitchin old "Dinosaurs" lunchbox I had when I was in elementary school. Think I know what I will use it for now. Oh, and it has a thermos in it too....can u say Protein Shake?
> 
> ...


 

awsome


----------



## GMO (Aug 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How do you carry your mid-day dose around with you? I was thinking like a lunchbox with one of those icepacks in it.
> 
> I just found the bitchin old "Dinosaurs" lunchbox I had when I was in elementary school. Think I know what I will use it for now. Oh, and it has a thermos in it too....can u say Protein Shake?
> 
> ...


 


Dude, I just about fell out of my chair...


----------



## meow (Aug 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How do you carry your mid-day dose around with you? I was thinking like a lunchbox with one of those icepacks in it.
> 
> I just found the bitchin old "Dinosaurs" lunchbox I had when I was in elementary school. Think I know what I will use it for now. Oh, and it has a thermos in it too....can u say Protein Shake?
> 
> ...


LOL!! That is old skool bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2011)

Ill post a picture of it when i get home. Mine is red. And it's everything I've ever dreamed of.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL Im rolling


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 16, 2011)

Did anyone mention if the shots are im or subq?


----------



## GMO (Aug 16, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Did anyone mention if the shots are im or subq?




You can do either...

I've been pinning IM.


----------



## Jasonva (Aug 16, 2011)

How did you reconstitute it??? BA water? or AA?

Also, what was your regimen on the cjc--1295 with ghrp-6? 

When you did these injects on the big mouse did you combine all product in one pin?

Thanks for your research!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 16, 2011)

Without further ado (Yeah that's some mast on top of the mug):


----------



## GMO (Aug 16, 2011)

Jasonva said:


> How did you reconstitute it??? BA water? or AA?
> 
> Also, what was your regimen on the cjc--1295 with ghrp-6?
> 
> ...


 
I used BW to reconstitute the folli.

I injected 100mcg of CJC with 166mcg or GHRP 2x/day (PWO, Before bed). Then did an additional shot of 100mcg GHRP in the afternoon before a big meal.

I shot the CJC and GHRP subq, so I didn't mix in the same syringe.



SloppyJ said:


> Without further ado (Yeah that's some mast on top of the mug):


 


Every school kid needs a vial of Mast in his lunchbox.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a Flintstones lunchbox, mine was green and my brothers purple.


----------



## Ruturaj (Aug 16, 2011)

I am in 7th week of cycle
thinking to start folli after 1-2 weeks


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

I placed an order.


----------



## GMO (Aug 17, 2011)

*Day 3 after last inject*

Trained legs this AM. Put another 10lbs on squat and repped it out no problems. Endurance was through the roof and all my lifts were on par or close to cycle totals. My libido, which usually suffers during PCT, has not been effected and remains the same as when I was running 1g Test/wk. The only downside are all the stupid-ass pimples I've been getting. I never get them on-cycle, just during PCT.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> Trained legs this AM. Put another 10lbs on squat and repped it out no problems. Endurance was through the roof and all my lifts were on par or close to cycle totals. My libido, which usually suffers during PCT, has not been effected and remains the same as when I was running 1g Test/wk. The only downside are all the stupid-ass pimples I've been getting. I never get them on-cycle, just during PCT.


 

Same here I ran the whole cycle and never got one. just finished pct and geting them now not many but still.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I placed an order.


 
Bwarg, you're going crazy with that contest money!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Bwarg, you're going crazy with that contest money!!


 
actualy only spent fourty to EP to pay for folli price diffrence. And he through me a igf-des for free on top of it. Thanks EP. the money is going down on some raws for sure


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Im ordering my folli today from EP, when It arrives I run it as right now my myostatin levels should be very high! looking forward to it!


----------



## Jasonva (Aug 17, 2011)

Just placed my order for 5mg! can't wait to see how she goes. after that i'm trying the ace.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

Jasonva said:


> Just placed my order for 5mg! can't wait to see how she goes. after that i'm trying the ace.


 

you running 500mcg over ten days or spreading it out?


----------



## GMO (Aug 17, 2011)

Jasonva said:


> Just placed my order for 5mg! can't wait to see how she goes. after that i'm trying the ace.


 


OldSchoolLifter said:


> Im ordering my folli today from EP, when It arrives I run it as right now my myostatin levels should be very high! looking forward to it!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 17, 2011)

Dont forget to PM me before you guys order for a discount and maybe we will see what else I can do for you


----------



## Jasonva (Aug 17, 2011)

Crude... too late for me.. haha... Oh well. I just couldn't wait anymore. If it works out, i'm sure i'll be ordering again. I'm going to run it at "GMO" styel with the follistat and and cjc compound. I'm actually 24-days out for my show and have been using primo prop and winstrol for about 8-weeks so be interesting to see what happens over the course of the next 10-days. Shit i hope i don't go up to light heavy wieght class. hahahaha


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Got mine Ordered thanks to Twist!  Will be logging once I receive it, Im on week 7 of my cycle currently, so it will play out nice since my myostatin is probably sky high


----------



## GMO (Aug 17, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Got mine Ordered thanks to Twist! Will be logging once I receive it, Im on week 7 of my cycle currently, so it will play out nice since my myostatin is probably sky high


 

Yes, this is the optimal time to use it, as you have a great deal of myostatin in your system right now *AND* anabolic compounds.  Looking forward to your results.


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 19, 2011)

GMO, Are there many risks associated with this product? I know the virus strand there is but is this different?


----------



## Jasonva (Aug 19, 2011)

How long though??? I know your running it for 10-days. is that the recommended time to run it or is this just the amount of time you choose. I was thinking of running for 20-days straight but wanted you input 1st. Thanks bud.





GMO said:


> Sorry if I misunderstood you bro...please feel free to clarify.
> 
> I am planning on running it 100mcg ED. 50-100mcg ED seems to be the recommended dosage.


----------



## GMO (Aug 19, 2011)

the_warchief said:


> GMO, Are there many risks associated with this product? I know the virus strand there is but is this different?


 
I don't know of any yet, but I'll let you know if any arise. So far so good!



Jasonva said:


> How long though??? I know your running it for 10-days. is that the recommended time to run it or is this just the amount of time you choose. I was thinking of running for 20-days straight but wanted you input 1st. Thanks bud.


 
Most of the logs I have seen have been cycles of 10 days on/10 days off...then repeat.

That's not too say that you shouldn't run it for 20 days. As long as you are not having any tendon/ligament issues, you should be fine.


----------



## yerg (Aug 19, 2011)

wow...... i might hafta jump on this! thanks for the log GMO


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 20, 2011)

Im definitely thinking about saving up a little to add this to my sustanon log towards the end! Check it out!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/140092-sustanon-log.html#post2428755

And GMO Glad to hear nothing has risen yet! Great Log bud!


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

Solid log GMO.  

I highly recommend you repeat your research when fully recovered/assisted, things are really starting to take off for me, only on day 6.


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

Hench said:


> Solid log GMO.
> 
> I highly recommend you repeat your research when fully recovered/assisted, things are really starting to take off for me, only on day 6.




Yeah, I plan on running it again in week 8 of my upcoming cycle to battle the increased myostatin.


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

*UPDATE: 7 days after last folli inject*

I still feel great and am VERY strong in the gym.  I have also gained another 2lbs this week.  This is my sixth week post-cycle, so needless to say I am extremely happy with where I am right now.  Some of the weight gain may have come in the way of water, as I believe the peptide combo I am running is causing some water retention.  

My back is looking VERY large and many people have commented on it both in my workplace and in the gym.  I am used to such complements when banging test and d-bol, but it is nice to receive them during my recovery period.

Now the long arduous wait until I can start my next cycle...


----------



## GMO (Aug 22, 2011)

Still gaining weight...up another lb as of this AM. Not used to this immediately following PCT, but I am lovin it!

I also started cardio up again last week...


----------

